# Honeywell gas valves



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone in tight with Honeywell?
Im in need for some 4" gas valves made by them


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Anyone in tight with Honeywell?
> Im in need for some 4" gas valves made by them


 Yep!:yes:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

I'll give you some specs if you think you can help me out, I've got 3 suppliers tracking them down but figured some people on here might know better


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Boundry said:


> I'll give you some specs if you think you can help me out, I've got 3 suppliers tracking them down but figured some people on here might know better


 You are talking 4 inches of wc at the manifold! if your talking about 4 inch pipe and gas valve well then Iam calling a friend! :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Find the boiler company in your area that also reps them. Do now waste your time with the plumbing or HVAC supply houses. 4" is not a big deal just a bigger size.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah they are 4" in diameter with Honeywell actuators. I used to work for a boiler manufacture in a different city, I'll try calling them also.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Found em, decent price too


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

What are they for?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Found em, decent price too


More important, where did you find a decent price.:laughing:


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

They are SSOV for a gas train to a 800hp boiler


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> They are SSOV for a gas train to a 800hp boiler


You will need to tell us about the burner now....lol


----------

